# كيف يتم عمل مانعة دوران للخزانات العائمه ارجو المساعده



## غيث هادي عباس علي (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
لدينا عمل مانعة دوران للطوافه ( للخزانات ذات السقوف العائمه ) تعمل على منع دوران سقف الخزان 
المانعه عباره عن انبوب ممتد من ارضية الخزان و يخترق السقف العائم ويصل الى اعلى الخزان بقليل ( متر او اقل ) طوله 20 متر المطلوب هو عمل ثقبين لكي ينزل الانبوب داخله ويسند في قاعدة الخزان لكي يمنع السقف من الدوران لكن المشكله التي طرأت هي كيف يتم تعامد الثقبين ( احدهما في السطح العائم و الاخر في اعلى الخزان ) مع العلم ان الثقبين عموديين 
انا اقترحت انه نأخذ نقطه مرجعيه ثم نحدد عليها النقطه الاولى في السقف العائم ولكن كيف يمكن ان احدد النقطة في اعلى الخزان علما ان الخزان من غسر سقف ثابت 

ارجو ان تكتبو اقتراحاتكم حتى اطلع عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر 
​


----------



## ياسر عبد الستار (24 يناير 2012)

*Laser light*

تستطيع استخدام ضوء الليزر بتمريره من خلال حلقات ( washer ) مثقوبه بقطر 1 مم ومثبته على على طول جسم التانك وبذلك يمكن توقيع عدد لانهائى من نقاط ارتكاز تمر كلها بنفس العمود او الانبوب المراد تثبيته بلا انحناء وبخط عمودى على قاعدة الخزان أو التانك


----------

